# Pulling/Poking Sensation In Belly Button Anyone??



## Darling

Hi ladies! I'm hoping you can help me. Just popping over from TTC forum to get the benefit of your wisdom!! I'm actually quite chuffed because I'm 12dpo and have had virtually no symptoms (well one or two but so insignificant I'd feel silly mentioning them lol) until last night when I had (and still have; it hasn't gone away) a really weird pain in my belly button like a jabbing pulling feeling. The only way I can describe it is if someone was poking me in the belly button! Has anyone else experienced this? Or know what it is? Im very gassy (sorry tmi) and wondered if it could be related. For the first time I feel like I'm in with a chance. I tested 9dpo, 10dpo and 11dpo all bfn! Haven't tested this morning. Don't want to burst my bubble with a bfn!


----------



## MillieMoo

Yeah I know that feeling because I still get it now but mines slightly lower down! Does it also feel like a slight scratching? What tests are you using?


----------



## Darling

Hi thanks for replying. To be honest I had exactly the same feeling in my last pregnancy but I don't recall it happening until much, much later. I've tried Tesco hpt's. Stinking headache this morning! Last tested yesterday bfn.


----------



## Darling

Sorry just bumping this up in case others can help.


----------



## Darling

Bumping again


----------



## AngellXeyesO

very early on I felt that. Implantation perhaps? I still have weird pulling feelings and cramps.


----------



## Coffee Lover

I got it as well, even now i feel it on and off, i tested bfn 9,10,11 and then on 12 dpo got my bfp .. hope this helps..


----------



## Mama627

Sorry, I can't really help you. I haven't had any pulling sensations like you're describing. I didn't even realize I could be pregnant at first -- the hubby is the one who had suspicions and bought a test because I took a nap in the middle of the afternoon, which I don't normally do.


----------



## Darling

Thanks ladies! I am really hopeful. Hope this is my month! Happy and healthy 9 months to you all! Xx


----------



## heather1212

Hi
yes I had a funny sensation in my belly button before I got my bfp, like a weird tingly sort of feeling!

Heather x


----------



## Darling

Thanks for that. It's so strange isn't it? I wish I knew what it was. I wondered if it was implantation? But I do remember having it much later on in my pregnancies. Perhaps it is the uterus stretching? I have been so gassy today (embarrassingly so lol!)


----------



## Lashes85

Hi :)

I had the pulling/tugging sensation from the inside of my belly button area at 7 & 8 DPO. I asked a question about it and the answers i got back were IB. It was the only symptom i hadn't had other months!! I tested at 10 & 11 DPO both BFN. Finally got my BFP at 13DPO :D 
Certainly sounds positive to me!! Good Luck xxx


----------



## Darling

Cool!!! Thanks Lisa! Its so good to hear that other ladies have experienced this too and got Bfp's! I wish you a H&H 9 months and a straightforward and easy labour! X :hugs:


----------



## glenoakgirl

had it too, made me feel sicksometimes.


----------



## Darling

Well there's something in it whether it's implantation or the uterus stretching I got my bfp this morning with FRER!!!!!


----------



## magicbubble

Darling said:


> Well there's something in it whether it's implantation or the uterus stretching I got my bfp this morning with FRER!!!!!

i knew i would read this somewhere down this thread :) congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! x :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Darling

Ooh thank you! I'm soooo thrilled! 13 dpo today Af was due tomorrow. I'm stoked and can join you ladies here in First Tri now hooray!!!!


----------



## SarahC82

Congrats hun - brilliant news x


----------



## Darling

Thank you.  xx


----------



## newmomma2012

i have this too its weird almost like someone is trying to tickle me from the inside, I've had two negative tests and a late period after said tests so i dont know what it is.


----------



## Glowstar

This thread is 6 months old :wacko:


----------



## Chiquita111

Congrats! I am cd 24 today and the wicked witch is do this Saturday. I have been experiencing a sharp pain behind my belly button. This is a first. It's like someone was poking me with a pin. I am praying that after all these years of trying it finally is a positive pregnancy. I just tested and it was neg. Keeping my fingers crossed. Blessing to all you ladies trying and those who have a bundle of joy on the way. ;)


----------



## Darling

Hi Chiquita!
I am due in 4 wks. There were other conversations I had with pregnant ladies who experienced this too. Its a good sign. So many early pg symptoms are similar to pre-AF symptoms and can really mess with your emotions. I had virtually no symptoms and got a bfn on 11dpo and didnt get my bfp until 13dpo. Interestingly, when I was emptying the bathroom bin several days after getting my bfp, I noticed that my 11dpo test had turned positive!? Well I know they say to discard after ten mins but I know of this happening a lot. So hang in there honey. Hope the b*tch.. I mean witch.. leaves you in peace! Please come back and let me know how you're getting on.  Bonne chance! X


----------



## Darling

Glowstar said:


> This thread is 6 months old :wacko:

Congratulations on your bfp. Was this a symptom for you?


----------



## Chiquita111

Darling said:


> Hi Chiquita!
> I am due in 4 wks. There were other conversations I had with pregnant ladies who experienced this too. Its a good sign. So many early pg symptoms are similar to pre-AF symptoms and can really mess with your emotions. I had virtually no symptoms and got a bfn on 11dpo and didnt get my bfp until 13dpo. Interestingly, when I was emptying the bathroom bin several days after getting my bfp, I noticed that my 11dpo test had turned positive!? Well I know they say to discard after ten mins but I know of this happening a lot. So hang in there honey. Hope the b*tch.. I mean witch.. leaves you in peace! Please come back and let me know how you're getting on.  Bonne chance! X




Thanks Darling,

ahhhhhhh its so frusting! I know that the B**** I mean witch isn't due until saturday and I have promised myself I wont test until sunday if she doesn't show up. Hopefully she will forget about me this month :) Sooo far today I have only had pains on my sides no more belly poking sensation. 

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Darling

How many dpo are you? Do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## Chiquita111

Today I am 12 dpo. Only symptoms I am having today is minor cramping as if AF is on her way. Still have my hopes up since I have never had any tugging/ poking behind my belly button. Also I did have minor cramps similar to af from 5 dpo until 8 dpo which is strange because I usually cramp only a few days before af. It's really never recking because as you know when you start noticing everything unusual with your body and you have the hope that this will finally be the month. 

My friend recommended MACA Root with Flaxseed oil which I have been taking for about a month as well. Not giving up hope :)


----------



## ilysilly

Nope, but I have had hip pains, electric shock like feelings "up there" and lots of little twinges, pulling and cramping in my lower abdomen. Good luck!


----------



## Darling

Chiquita if it were me I would buy a First Response Early Read and test today. If you're pregnant it should show up by now. I got pre-menstrual type cramping too so that doesn't mean its af. Good luck honey. I'm rooting for you. Keep me posted! X


----------



## Chiquita111

Hi Ladies,

Well the wicked witch arrived yesterday. It's ok. We will try again this month. I just ordered fertleaid tea, I have read great reviews on the product. Doesn't hurt to try. :) I am crossing my fingers and toes that I will be able to say we are finally pregnant. Hopefully before the end of the year. Baby dust to all that are ttc and lots of congrats to those happy mommies! Darling thanks for your support! ;)


----------



## Darling

Well good luck sweetie. It'll happen for you. Keep believing.  xxx


----------



## Chiquita111

Ladies! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed but today at 11 dpo i had a faint positive line on my test! Funny thing is the only sign i had was brown discharge yesterday. Sorry TMI. I have been taking the fertile aid tea 3x a day and my dh the men booster pills. Hoping that line gets darker! Will keep you posted


----------



## Darling

Chiquita111 said:


> Ladies! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed but today at 11 dpo i had a faint positive line on my test! Funny thing is the only sign i had was brown discharge yesterday. Sorry TMI. I have been taking the fertile aid tea 3x a day and my dh the men booster pills. Hoping that line gets darker! Will keep you posted

Hahaha! A line's a line! Congratulations!!!! How funny I'm due to go into labour and you've got your bfp!! How marvelous! I am so happy for you honey! :hugs: The line will get darker over the next few days. Thank you for sharing that's made my day! :happydance:


----------



## Chiquita111

Darling said:


> Chiquita111 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed but today at 11 dpo i had a faint positive line on my test! Funny thing is the only sign i had was brown discharge yesterday. Sorry TMI. I have been taking the fertile aid tea 3x a day and my dh the men booster pills. Hoping that line gets darker! Will keep you posted
> 
> Hahaha! A line's a line! Congratulations!!!! How funny I'm due to go into labour and you've got your bfp!! How marvelous! I am so happy for you honey! :hugs: The line will get darker over the next few days. Thank you for sharing that's made my day! :happydance:Click to expand...



Omg Darling how exciting!!! I am sure you can hardly wait to hold your little one. I hope you have a fast and smooth delivery. Can't wait to hear that the baby has finally arrived. I will keep you posted as well. God bless :) Huggs!


----------



## Darling

:happydance:Thank you hun. You too!


----------



## loopy laynaa

hiiya everyone. i have never wrote on these things before. i just need abit of help. 

Right i have only been pregnant once but sadly had a miscarriage. but i only had symptom which was the heavy breasts. but for two weeks i have been feeling really ill and i mean i feel sick all day not just now and again. i felt too sick too eat or drink.. i nearly was sick when i ate my favourite breakfast .. Dippy eggs with soldiers. This sickness lasted 1 week. then for 2days iv been ok. Then now im ill again but i can eat.. im urinating more and very constipated. iv been getting cramps like im coming on my period. and now i have sore painful breasts and there nowt even sore'er there also burning and im gettin white spots on them... and today i have just experienced a tingley feeling in my belly button. it was like some one was puttin there fingure in my belly button and pulling it from the inside...


please help!!


----------

